

Angular, React, Angular 2.0 Speed Comparison - georgebonnr
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgshdUnTNPc&list=PLOETEcp3DkCoNnlhE-7fovYvqwVPrRiY7&index=30

======
bceagle
At the end of this presentation Dave seems to show that Angular2 is visibly
faster than React. However, he tweeted after his talk:

Full disclosure: In my talk, I accidentally left the setTimeout() for the
Angular2 demo at 0ms, while React was at 500ms.

------
georgebonnr
Dave is a great speaker, btw. EDIT re timeouts: Well, that's disappointing!
Gotta find the code and re-run it. I presume the point of the talk was still
that ng 2.0 is at least as fast as react.

